# yt 15 cab, replacing grill cloth



## canajien (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello,

I have been using this forum as a resource for over a year now and have been able to find most everything I have looked for except this, how to remove the grill cloth on early yt 15 cab.

I was lucky enough to acquire a "1st gen", no plastic/chrome bumpers, yt 15 cab (with eminence red coat big ben and a jensen c15n), to go with my slightly older bassmaster.










The grill cloth has a few holes in it and I can't decide between trying to clean it up, or maybe just replacing it, but I don't think the grill cloth on this simply pops off like a removable screen.

Does anyone have any experience with replacing the cloth on these? I would like to know what to look for before I end up wrecking this beauty.

Thanks in advance for your insight(s), it has proven invaluable to me in getting the old bassmaster up and running again.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hope this doesn't come off as spam but I have a script logo Yt-15 I've been thinking of selling. It is in very nice shape.

Sorry to spam, I read your post and thought "hmmmm"

The grille cloth on these is stapled directly to the cab. There is no "pop off" screen like on new amps.

Good luck with your quest.

TG


----------



## canajien (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, I don't seem to be getting email notifications from this site.

Thanks for the advice!

Another thing I am considering is removing the speakers and then giving it a good cleaning as that may restore some of the "sparkle".


----------

